# FU im Schaltschrank



## holgermaik (10 März 2010)

Hallo
Ich habe mal eine allgemeine Frage zu euren Schaltschränken.
Heute ist kaum noch eine Anlage ohne FU.

Irgendwann geht dieser in die ewigen Jagdgründe und muss raus. Spätestens bei 100kVA streikt der Rücken (oder Arnold ist ein Mitarbeiter )

Bietet ihr euren Kunden eine Lösung mit an?

Danke für eure Meinung
Holger


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 März 2010)

holgermaik schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich habe mal eine allgemeine Frage zu euren Schaltschränken.
> Heute ist kaum noch eine Anlage ohne FU.
> 
> ...


 
Was für eine Lösung hättest du den gerne und für was


----------



## holgermaik (10 März 2010)

Leider weis ich keine Lösung.
Wir setzen z.B. ALSPA MD2000 Fa Alstom oder auch Unidrive SP FA Control Techniques im Rittal Schrank ein. Da die Anschlüsse oben und unten sind, werden die FU auf die Grundplatte geschraubt. Auf dem Dach stehen meistens Bremswiederstände oder Lüftung.
Die FU haben ja oben schöne Ösen für ein Hebezeug aber leider der Schrank nicht. Lt. Rittal gibt es auch für den Schrankausbau innen kein entsprechendes Material.

Holger


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 März 2010)

ich stelle die frage noch mal, was möchtest du wissen?
Wie mann den Umrichter rausbekommt, wie mann den Schrank
transportiert, wie mann einen Umrichter tauscht.....?


----------



## holgermaik (10 März 2010)

Wie man den Umrichter raus und eunen neuen reinbekommt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 März 2010)

ach so, endlich.
Wenn der Umrichter ösen hat, bestünde nicht die möglichkeit
eine Stange durch die ösen zu schieben und den umrichter mit
einen Stapler oder Ameise aus den Schrank zu holen?


----------



## Blockmove (10 März 2010)

Wir schieben ein Rohr durch die Transportösen auf dem Schrankschrank.
Daran einen Kettenzug und gut.


Gruß
Dieter


----------



## holgermaik (10 März 2010)

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort.
Nein. Keine Zuweg für Fahrzeuge. 
Es müsste irgend was sein, was im Schaltschrank montierbar ist und dann auf einen Handwagen oder so absetzen.
Das Gewicht der FU liegt so bei 70kg und aufwärts.
@Blockmove
dazu müsste das Dach demontiert werden. ist zum Teil sehr aufwendig.
Grüsse Holger


----------



## Blockmove (10 März 2010)

holgermaik schrieb:


> @Blockmove
> dazu müsste das Dach demontiert werden. ist zum Teil sehr aufwendig.
> Grüsse Holger


 
Wieso muss dazu das Dach abmontiert werden?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 März 2010)

Das mit den Dach verstehe ich auch nicht, der Flaschenzug kann
den umrichter doch schräg aus den Schrank ziehen. 
Ansonsten vlt irgendetwas mit einer Laufkatze basteln, wie hier z.b.
http://www.oswald-shop.de/Hebetechnik/Laufkatzen/p_/Bulto_Laufkatze_fuer_Flaschenzug_1_Tonne.html


----------



## holgermaik (10 März 2010)

Ich versuche es mal besser zu schildern.
Rittal 1200mm breit 2000mm hoch 800mm tief.
Oberkante FU ca. 1600mm FU Tiefe ca 500mm.
Wenn ich über die Türseite schief ziehe muss man noch erheblich Kraft aufwenden besonders beim Einsetzen.
Aber das mit der Laufkatze sieht nicht schlecht aus. Da geht vieleicht was.
Holger


----------



## McMeta (10 März 2010)

Vielleicht ist das ein Ansatz. Evtl. etwas "Modifizieren"


----------



## Sockenralf (10 März 2010)

Hallo,

Erfahrung aus der Praxis:

bewaffne dich mit einem Kuchen, einer Kiste Spezi, einer Dose Gummibärchen, einer ausreichenden Portion Leberkäse oder was auch immer die "Beute" bevorzugt und begib dich damit "in die Höhle des Löwen" (die Schlosserwerkstatt) --> da wird dir sicherlich geholfen 


MfG


----------



## LONG JOHN MCT (10 März 2010)

Also auf der SPS in Nürnberg hatten unsere Kollegen von Danfoss einen Montagkran, extra entwickelt für wenig Platz und rückenfreundlich und soweiter war ein 3 beiniges gestell  wobei nur eins auf dem bosen steht die anderen beiden waren am schaltschrank festgekrallt ... geniales Prinzip ... ich werde mal telefonierne wenn ich zeit habe wo das ding herkam und dann werd ich hier nochmal mein Beitrag dazu leisten !


----------



## Matze001 (10 März 2010)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Erfahrung aus der Praxis:
> 
> ...



SEHR SEHR geile Beschreibung. So habe ich es auch immer gemacht, nur 
habe ich es noch nicht so elegant in Worte gefasst vorgefunden.

*ROFL*

MfG

Marcel


----------



## Paule (11 März 2010)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> einer Kiste Spezi, ... und begib dich damit "in die Höhle des Löwen" (die Schlosserwerkstatt)


Also diese Spezies kenne ich nicht.
Mit einer Kiste Spezi werde ich mit genau dieser erschlagen.


----------



## holgermaik (11 März 2010)

Danke erstmal an alle
War mit den Denkanstößen von euch beim Mechaniker. Hatte zwar kein Spezi mit, mir wurde aber trotzdem geholfen.
Ist glaub ich was ganz brauchbares rausgekommen. Es wird sicherlich beim Bau noch etwas modifiziert aber die Grundidee steht. 
Für alle die es interressiert habe ich es mal kurz skizziert.
Grüsse Holger


----------



## nade (11 März 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> Also diese Spezies kenne ich nicht.
> Mit einer Kiste Spezi werde ich mit genau dieser erschlagen.


Ja aber vorher erst mit 20-24 Wurfgeschossen der "Spezi"ellen Art Bombardiert.
Also der Aufbau etwas angepasst an die "Motorenheber" in Kfz Werkstätten hätte unter umständen einen hindernden Winkel im Schaltschrank weniger.
Aber deine Schlosser bekommen das sicherlich hin bei entsprechender Menge flüssiger Denkunterstützung. 
Dein Plan ist die Grundidee, der Schlosser setzt noch den langen Hebel an, dann geht das wie von Selbst.


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (11 März 2010)

nade schrieb:


> der Schlosser setzt noch den langen Hebel an, dann geht das wie von Selbst.




...oder eine Wasserwaage. Diese "Art" von Hebel hab ich bei nem Schlosser noch vor 3 Stunden gesehen..  :sw14:


gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------

